
Show HN: TribePulse – A brain for your remote team - yang10pan
https://www.tribepulse.com/
======
nwrk
By description it looks like Twist[0] Not affiliated, just happy user

[https://twist.com/?lang=en](https://twist.com/?lang=en)

~~~
yang10pan
TribePulse definitely shares similarities with Twist, especially around the
choice to go with async communication. But whereas Twist focuses on
communication and positions itself as a replacement for Slack, TribePulse
doesn't seek to be a replacement for Slack and instead focuses more on
surfacing key announcements (ensuring proper information dissemination in
remote teams and companies), capturing longer-form, high-signal interactions
(retaining institutional knowledge), and encouraging greater transparency in
teams (announcements should be less like decrees and more like opportunities
for discussion or feedback)

------
johnmarcus
just sent an email. really hope we can get early access. As director of
operations, i love all of your directives.

~~~
yang10pan
Thank you! sent you a reply :)

------
buboard
i ve been seeing this startup doing the rounds in media. But what is it?

~~~
yang10pan
Just out of curiosity, which media sources are you referring to?

One way to think about TribePulse would be a cross between an "internal blog"
and "internal forum" for your company. In addition to some of the regular
features you'd find in a blog or forum (we've tried to be selective here),
we've also built in some additional features (e.g. tracking viewership,
"surface and reply") that will make TribePulse highly effective for keeping
remote teams in sync.

